# Painting Yellow



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a question about how to paint yellow but I don't think it deserves a whole tut.

Basicaly I would like my yellow to be quite bright without being pale. I was thinking of using golden yellow as the main colour but I'm not sure what colour to use for highlights and detail. Or is there a colour that I could low light with?

This is the kinda thing I'm looking at doing: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=25618

Thanks for the help


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Basecoat with white and use like a goldenrod yellow for highlights. Or you could do a 50/50 blend of the golden yellow with skull white for highlights.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would basecoat with the foundation yellow, name escapes me right now, then paint over the base yellow with your choice or yellow. Then for highlights a 1:2 white to yellow mix would work.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy!

I'd start with a light brown base over a white undercoat. From there, mix your yellow with the light brown... 50/50 mix should work. Go over the light brown leaving it only in the recesses. Coat it again with straight yellow again leaving a little bit of the previous layer near the recesses. After that, highlight with a mix of your yellow and a lighter yellow, again 50/50 should do it. Once that's dry, do a smaller highlight with a yellow mix of 25 golden yellow/75 lighter yellow. Do a final highlight of either skull white on the very tips or a mix of skull white and the lighter yellow. Finish it up with a quick yellow wash to help blend the colors together. It might not be exactly like Gareth's but it should give you a fuller yellow as opposed to the paler.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas guys, guess I'll get experimenting lol


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would use badmoon yellow over a white undercoat, but you cant get it any more for some reason.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> I would basecoat with the foundation yellow, name escapes me right now, then paint over the base yellow with your choice or yellow. Then for highlights a 1:2 white to yellow mix would work.



I believe that you are speaking of Iyenden Darksun. This makes a great base for yellow. For your highlights, however, I would suggest using Bleached Bone instead of white as it tends to keep your tones a little warmer and less 'cartoon' like. Good luck:victory:


----------

